# How to sew snowboard pants waist tighter?



## Milo303

I bought a pair of pants that are a bit to big for me at a steal of a price and I'm curious what process people have used to take some length out around the waist.

My thoughts were to basically pinch the pants in the back and stitch that part so it would perma make the pants tighter in the waist. My fear is to lose my waterproofing if sewn wrong.

Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## Rufus

I have a couple of pairs of pants that visiting relatives use. We did exactly what you describe to make a pair of pants small enough for my nephew to wear for a day or two. It's also easy to remove without damage as long as you just stitch near the top of the waist.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

1- wear a belt
or
2- bring them to a tailor and have them stitch them the right way its only like $7 and you wont have a big buldge or extra fabric hanging out as if you did it yourself, that is unless your a seamstress lol


----------



## Milo303

1. Saying to wear a belt is a bit of an insult as that's the obvious first choice ( ;

2. I wear suspenders

3. The fold would go towards the inside so you wouldn't have some goofy flap hanging out ( :

i think a normal seamstress would wanna slice and dice the waterproof pants therefore making them the opposite of water proof? I dunno though


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

lol sorry didnt mean as an insult I wasnt serious it was meant as a joke , and I recently had this done to a pair of swim shorts and they didnt cut anything, they folded it on the inside like u said but then they sowed down that gap that happens when you fold it, if you just fold it with your fingers youll know what im talking about, if they do a 1" fold on each side it will drastically srink the size of the waist. it came out great on my shorts, couldnt even tell. good luck


----------



## Milo303

Ah gotcha sometimes it's hard to get Internet humor without a safety smile ( : 

I will report back with my findings


----------



## killclimbz

If you need them altered Phyllis at Stitchlines is Gore-Tex certified to work on outerwear. I am sure she could make the alteration for you. I've had her work on several back packs, a pair of pants, and a jacket. She does amazing work and is reasonable. 

About the only thing I can say is you want a face to face talk with her for what you want done. Which is kind of a pain because her drop off and pick up hours are only three days a week right in the middle of the day. Otherwise though, I'm sure she would get it done.


----------



## Milo303

Perfect! Thanks


----------



## FLuiD

That's a handy link to know for us CO boys. Had no clue that a sew shop specializing in outdoor gear existed! Thanks! Good luck Milo!


----------



## Milo303

Well I guess I won't be needing to use the stitching company....

The pants I got were DC Banshee pants from Brociety for $55 but I had to get an XL and by specs, a L shoulda been slightly to large for me. So I thought for sure I would need to fix them up.....

Turns out that DC has an awesome waist tightening system built into these pants and they're gonna fit perfectly.

I planned to get some suspenders and the cheapest decent ones I could find were $20 new. So when these pants came up for $55 W/ suspenders it was a no brainer to buy them. I lucked out and they have a wicked tightening system and won't even need the suspenders on these pants.


----------



## FLuiD

Milo303 said:


> Well I guess I won't be needing to use the stitching company....
> 
> The pants I got were DC Banshee pants from Brociety for $55 but I had to get an XL and by specs, a L shoulda been slightly to large for me. So I thought for sure I would need to fix them up.....
> 
> Turns out that DC has an awesome waist tightening system built into these pants and they're gonna fit perfectly.
> 
> I planned to get some suspenders and the cheapest decent ones I could find were $20 new. So when these pants came up for $55 W/ suspenders it was a no brainer to buy them. I lucked out and they have a wicked tightening system and won't even need the suspenders on these pants.


Sweet! That is good news! This is one of the reason I really like DC pants as well. I have a few pairs and they rock!! I also really like how you can crank them up from dragging on the ground through the cargo pocket and make them shorter. Works great!


----------



## Milo303

Ya I will def be using that function as well... Before I just kept my gaiter down and on my boot, then folded my pants themselves up so they didn't drag.


----------

